# Who saw the eclipse?



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I did...I get a few pics...I'm downloading them atm, I'll get them on in a few minutes....

Feel free to post your sights, comments, and even pics if you managed to get any.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

i saw it, was kinda busy though so i didnt take pics ort anything.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Were we live we weren't able to sadly it was cloudy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

pics.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I saw it....but it was slightly lame. And it was cold, so I didn't feel like standing outside very long.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't see it. I was very ill and trying to stay warm . Figured it wasn't worth getting up for lol.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I really wanted to see it but there was a cloud cover the whole day! I guess I'll just have to wait two more years...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I saw it. I tried to get pic when it was full, but it was too dark for the digital camera. The only thing I could see it through was the video camera on night (black and white) mode.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

my friends saw it. and also like a bit after from calgary you could see the satelite explode


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ironically although my state is known for being pretty much nothing but sunny and clear skies: The night was cloudy and visibility of the eclipse was simply not possible. 

There was however some really nice snow on the ground from the clouds! (took me 15 minutes to dig out my truck. I went kayaking last Sunday and the yak is still in the back. I so should have taken a picture of that buried in snow LOL)

FBG, nice pictures... thanks for posting them!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Surpirsingly, it wasn't too cloudy here...which was pretty cool...but it killed to go out on the 15*f driveway in shorts, a tee shirt, and flipflops for those 5 minutes to take pics...lol


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Thats why those people with the funny machines with needles make things that will cover the whole body, and sometimes even stuff those things with other things like down to increase thermal properties. 

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make um drink!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

I saw it (yeah I know, a few days late, but I've been out of town!).  I didn't get any pics though because I don't have a good enough camera...lol. Plus the user (me) didn't figure out how to get decent moon pics until after the eclipse.....go figure.

Great pics, Andrew!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I saw it too. Used binoculars and fot a really close up view. Moon turned pink during the lunar eclipse. I went back out about 10:15 pm to see the full eclpise but clouds came in. I looked to my right (ESE direction) and saw a very slow moving bright "star" which was the spy satellite the Navy was to shoot down a few minutes later. I know it was not an aircraft because it if was, I would have seen flashing lights on it. It was cool to see.


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't see the recent one but I saw the one in the summer (when it was nice and warm) it's pretty cool to watch the whole thing.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

"Supposedly," there's supposed to be one this summer, also? Though, not a lunar eclipse...

Oh well. I was inside, snuggled up in a blanket, too afraid to go outside because I thought i'd look up, be blinded, and start screaming and run into a fence and fall into the snow and start ballistically shrieking that my face hurt and somehow broke my left toe. The whole orange dot in the sky didn't excite me that much, sorry


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I saw it, it was pretty cool


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Here's my pics:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow! Great shots Pareeee.
I always miss the good stuff


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

nice pics!

I couldn't get any closer...I guess I could have tried digiscoping it....


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sorry Fishb, I didn't mean to slight you. Your pics were awesome too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

oh...lol...thanks!


----------



## HTML.Coder (Aug 6, 2008)

ive seen one once b4, but was kinda boring (no offence ppl whom like eclipses).............


----------

